# Some questions on Dakine Nomad hydration pack



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

For those of who are using Dakine Nomad packs...

I'm thinking of buying a Dakine Nomad hydration pack, and I have some questions on this item.

(1) Just by looking at some online pic's visually, Nomad (1100 cu. in. cargo) somehow *_looks_* to me more like the Camelbak-MULE size (540 cu. in. cargo), but the online spec's say it's rather closer to Camlebak-HAWG size (916 cu. in. cargo). (And Apex is noted as 1600 cu. in cargo.) Is this true in actual use, or is Nomad spec counting in the outside helmet carry cover/net space as a part of its "1100 cu. in. cargo" spec?

(2) How do I tell the difference (feature-wise, not color) between ~'05 model vs '06~ model, when I pick one up?

















(3) What are all the zippers visible in this pic's for? Is one of them (the biggest one, at the top) for the bladder, or is that also for additional storage? If so, where/how does the bladder go in?










I see the tool pocket here. And I'm guessing that the 2nd-from-the-top is the small sunglasses pocket?










(4) In the bladder pocket, are there hooks & loops to keep the bladder up-right inside? I ask this because the pic of Dakine bladder has 2 holes on the top corners, and I'm also wondering about possibly using a Camelbak bladder with the Nomad pack.

















(5) How many external straps are there for these different configurations; 2 separate interchangeable sets, or 4 separate individually-designated sets?
























Thanks for your info in advance,
- PiroChu


----------



## updownride (May 17, 2006)

I like the nomad a lot. go with the 06, updated in many ways including a much better bladder and internal storage.I can fit arm pads, pump, tube, patch kit, first aid, food, vest, phone, and a full bladder inside the pack and leg pads and helmet on the outside( like photo #8) and it is still very comfortable. apex I think is overkill.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*'06 Dakine Nomad - review #1 (spec/feature inspection)*

So, my '06 Dakine Nomad hydration pack ($75 from Performance) arrived yesterday, and I figured I'd share some thoughts/comments here, in case anyone else is interested in / in the market for one. This 1st review is just by checking out the pack's features at home (not by using it out there in the woods yet). Some comments here are in comparison to Camelbak MULE, just because that's what I've had.

*#1: ~'05 model vs '06~ model differences*
(since there are many retailers still selling ~'05 ones at a discount)

*(1-A) The inside layout of the organizer/tool compartment has changed.*
This online reveiew quoted below must've been for the ~'05 model (with straight-zipper mesh), not for '06 model (with D-shaped-zipper mesh x2).

https://mountainbike.about.com/od/accessoriesessentials/gr/DK_nomad.htm


> _The only thing we didn't like about the pack is that one of the smaller organization pockets in the main compartment zips up from the bottom. This may seem insignificant but if you have anything small inside that pocket, It can fall out when it gets unzipped._












*(1-B) The location of the lower external gear straps has changed.*
On the ~'05 model, the lower straps were positioned on the sides of the pack, parallel to the upper straps, and its front panel had 2 sets of buckles (top & bottom), so that you were able to strap the leg armors in a couple of different ways... :thumbsup: 























On the other hand, the '06~ model's lower straps are now positioned on the underside of the pack, and its front panel only has 1 set of buckles (top), so that you can strap the leg armors in a bottom-mounting way...
















*#2: '06 features & comments*

*(2-1) a new mini-side pocket*
Though not shown in the '06-model pic on Dakine website, the actual '06~ model now comes with a convenient mini zipper pocket on the right-bottom corner (as pic below). :thumbsup: I'm thinking of stashin' some Cliff Bar's & GU's in there. The zipper is closed at the top position (which I think could've been better spec'ed as the-other-way-around?).

*(2-2) external gear straps*
The external strap feature works really well - just as pictured online - to strap armors, XC helmet, and full-face helmet. :thumbsup: The strap length is long enough to do just that quite well, although that may (or may not) seem a bit long (flapping around?) when nothing is strapped.

*(2-3) shoulder & waist straps*
The fit/cushion/comfort of those straps are quite nice (much more substantial than my Camelbak MULE's starps), allowing to carry more loads with ease. :thumbsup: The waist straps are Velcro'ed (tucked inside) to be used or taken off. (I've also seen an online pic of this feature using a zipper instead of Velcro, so maybe the zipper version was for ~'05 model?) Also, it spec's generous length for shoulder & waist straps. However, unlike my Camelbak MULE, it doesn't come with a 'self-roll' Velcro feature (to tuck/roll away the unused length). I'm a skinny guy, so I need to tuck away quite a bit of unused length neatly by using these lil' gizmo's (1" for shoulder straps, 1.5" for waist straps; from any camping store, etc). No biggies at all, because I often do this for custom-fit with many of my backpacks, etc., anyway.








https://www.rei.com/product/3085.htm
https://www.rei.com/product/3086.htm

*(2-4) main/bladder compartment*
Unlike Camelbak, Dakine's main compartment is for both bladder (mesh to hold bladder in place) and other stuff (jacket/clothes, etc). Ideally, I like the bladder to have its own compartment, so I was a bit surprised/disappointed to see this. :skep: I don't want my rain jacket or an extra clothes/T-shirt to get wet (from water condensation, with ice cubes in bladder), or I don't want things like foldable hand saw to possibly damage the bladder. I'll have to see how this works out in actuality, out there in the woods...

*(2-5) organizer/tool compartment*
The tool compartment is well-organized and is of a generous size for most needs. :thumbsup: As in the pic below, I put the pump & tube on the inside-facing side, and all tools in one D-shaped double-zipper mesh on the lid-side, and all medical stuff & keys in the other D-shaped double-zipper mesh on the lid-side. Looks like I can fit even more stuff in this compartment, if I needed to.

*(2-6) bladder-tube hole*
The hole for the tube has a sticky rubber flap to grap/hold the tube in place, so that the tube won't keep coming out longer & longer throughout the ride (unlike how my Camelbak MULE annoyingly does). :thumbsup:

*(2-6) bladder-tube guide on the shoulder strap*
The mesh tunnel on the shoulder strap to put through the tube (mouth piece) is such a pain. I really had to struggle to get it through & take it out.  Just a plastic D-ring attached on the shoulder strap as a tube guide might've been simple/sufficient (like how my Camelbak MULE is).

Initially, I'm thinking of using my current MULE's 100oz bladder in Nomad, because I'm assuming that a bladder is a bladder is a bladder. If I find any fit issue, etc., I'll break out the Nomad's bladder and test it out for a report.

I will later post another review (_'06 Dakine Nomad - review #2 (out in the woods)_) after this weekend.

Cheers,
- PiroChu

PS.
I'll take/post some pictures of my own later, too.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Good info, thanks. Dang I wish I had a bag that could carry a full-face without it flopping around or falling off... 

JMH


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

*Ive got the 05*

& it rocks! 1000 times better than my MULE!

Dakine make some of the best products on the market whether its skiing, boarding, surfing etc that you're into.

K


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

JMH said:


> Good info, thanks. Dang I wish I had a bag that could carry a full-face without it flopping around or falling off...
> 
> JMH


Cut some straps/buckels off a shopping cart. (The ones that are like seat belts for kids) Get some material from somewhere, old dickies, jeans, canvas, ect... Cut and stitch to current camel back... your set. Just copy Dakines strap system.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Nomad pack rules. Putting your pads and fullface on your back for long climbs is sooo nice.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I just ordered the Apex to add to my collection of Dakine packs. I've used there stuff for about 5 years for skiing and it works great. Their products are well thought out and very purpose specific. Plus they look good:thumbsup:


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

I just got an '06 and it is better designed than the '05. The pockets are organized better. and the bladder is in a seperat pouch like a Camelback. It does have lots of storage, I can put all of my necessities plus a MULE in the Nomad. They did away with some useless features and improved most others. It is now my everyday ride pack.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Make sure the buckles on it are heavy duty...I went through 2 sternum straps on my CamelBak.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*bladder in a seperat pouch ?*



coldsteele said:


> I just got an '06 and it is better designed than the '05. The pockets are organized better. and the bladder is in a seperat pouch like a Camelback.


Hi coldsteele,

When I bought mine, I double-checked first to make sure that it's an '06, yet mine doesn't have a separate bladder-only designated pouch as you described above. I wonder if there are two models of '06-early / '06-later out there...!? :skep:

With yours, where is the opening for the bladder pouch located? (ie. At the top of the back-panel, as in Camelback-fasion?) Anyway, mine is in a big (biggest) zipper'ed compartment (pic below), and that holds extra stuff to carry as well as the bladder itself, which goes into the thin mesh within this big compartment.

Thanks for the info,
- PiroChu


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> Hi coldsteele,
> 
> When I bought mine, I double-checked first to make sure that it's an '06, yet mine doesn't have a separate bladder-only designated pouch as you described above. I wonder if there are two models of '06-early / '06-later out there...!? :skep:
> 
> ...


Maybe there are two different models for '06. Here are lousy picts of mine. It is only two weeks old.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

coldsteele said:


> Maybe there are two different models for '06. Here are lousy picts of mine. It is only two weeks old.


Thanks for posting your pic's. Aaaah, that looks totally different (& much nicer). I'm going to return mine back. Could you tell me where you got yours?

Thanks again,
- PiroChu


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

It was gratis from Andrew Shandro when I was at Whistler the week before last.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

coldsteele said:


> It was gratis from Andrew Shandro when I was at Whistler the week before last.


I see... Then, maybe yours is the (early-) '07 model, I wonder? I mean, Dakine's website doesn't even show yours yet. I maybe have to contact them & ask...

Thanks again,
- PiroChu


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Called Dakine a couple of times, but the folks I spoke with didn't seem to know anything about the "new" Nomad pack like your above-posted pic. 

I've already returned the '06 Nomad pack that I just bought anyway, so I guess it'll just be a (long?) "waiting game" for me...


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

mines good, its an 06 and it can sometimes get uncomfortable in the back pads when im on long rides, my shirt get bunched up in it the "vents" and the pads arent as comfortable as the Havoks. I dont realy think that the vents do anything besides giving a space for my spine

other wise its great, in the back (bladder) pocket i can put my fully filled bladder (which is awsum and ingeniously designed), 661 4x2 arm pads, a tiny wrapped up rain resistant jacket, a heavy duty DH tube, a gatorade all star bottle, and a mini dv camcorder

when my helmet is strapped on, it is ultra secure and doesnt feel like i have a full face helmet strapped on my back (besides from the weight). it doesnt jiggle either

the bottom straps for my armor always get lose and never stay tight but the pads never fall out

by the way, that "special" "07" dakine nomad pack up there is actualy just a special edition one by SGC and is an 06

overall i love this pack


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*'07 info*

Hi all,

After a couple of email exchanges, I finally got this info, as below, just FYI...



> *The pack you saw in the forum is a S07 model. We made it for Shandro's Summer Gravity Camps up in Whistler. The new design is not available until January/February 07. The separate bladder compartment is a new edition for 07.*


I'll be picking one up when the '07 comes out. :thumbsup:

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

*That's a 2007 Spring pack.*



coldsteele said:


> Maybe there are two different models for '06. Here are lousy picts of mine. It is only two weeks old.


Just saw it in the dealer catalog. Not to be released till February I think. Lots of use of digital camouflauge and some nice OD colours as well. Separate pouch for the bladder.

Oni.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22242&estore_ID=114

For TEAM P members, those who are not waiting on the redesigned pack - $49!


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*2007 models are in!!*

I noticed yesterday that the local REI store now carries long-awaited '07 Nomad (& Drafter & Session) packs, so I promptly bought one in Olive Camo color. Indeed with a separate bladder compartment (& slightly re-designed two mini-side pockets vs '06), it looks just like coldsteele's pic posted above (except for the special "SGC" logo on his).

https://www.rei.com/online/store/Pr...8000&catalogId=40000008000&productId=48136055

I also noticed that Dakine website has been updated.

https://dakine.com/bike/bike-packs/nomad/









(NOTE: Unlike in this pic, the actual Olive/Camo-color pack has "DAKINE" & "NOMAD" letters in orange color.)









Will try to post some reviews & pic's later on,
- PiroChu


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for teh update- looking good.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

picked one of these up from performance for $50... man that bladder sucks. the quick disconnect for tube leaked right away. good thing i checked it out BEFORE i went on my ride. ended up having to throw in my old camelbak bladder for the ride.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

The site is a bit finicky - but does show Red/black and Olive colors.
Is the dakine site pic of the inside of the bag last year's or this years?
Also, REI has either digi camo or black.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> The site is a bit finicky - but does show Red/black and Olive colors.
> Is the dakine site pic of the inside of the bag last year's or this years?
> Also, REI has either digi camo or black.


Hi CharacterZero,

Yes, the site seems to have a small bug(?), but luckily all we have to do is to just bring the cursor over and click on the "_where the others would be_" area anyway, and the other colors show up as they should (total of 4; "black", "black / olive camo", "black / red", "olive").

Yes, the site still shows "inside" pic of last year's (or maybe even the year before?), but that design remains the same with '07, as far as I can tell. 
(ie.) orange color inside; two zipped mesh pockets on the cover side; a pump-designated pocket (which now has a small pump logo printed) and a mesh pocket on the compartment side.

Local REI stores carry "digi-camo" only, but their website sells both "digi-camo" and "all black".

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Quick review on '07 Nomad*

Here are a few pic's I took of my new pack. I'm really satisfied with the pack, and here are some random thoughts, as well as just a few things to nit-pick...

For now I'm going to just use the Camelbak bladder that I've already been using, saving the Dakine bladder anew for a later time. To keep the Camelbak bladder up-right in the compartment (especially when water runs low), I tied a string (shoe lace) on hand-carry loop (see pic). I'm still not crazy about the shoulder-strap mesh to put thru the tube, which is quite difficult. Just a D-ring (like Camelbak) would've been much easier, really. Also missing is a key-chain hook, which would've been nice to have in any one of the compartments. The zippers on Dakine opens/closes so smoothly/easily that I almost worry that a pocket might open on its own while riding on bumpy trails. I think Camelbak zippers opens/closes tighter (in a good way). The overall stitching job on Camelbak seems slightly better than Dakine.

I like the organized compartment, hence my pick of this pack over Camelbak Havoc. The new secret mini pocket on the helmet-carry panel is nice, too. By the way, if you carry a Topeak Mtn Morph or Turbo Morph G pump (fastest trail-side pump for fat tires), you'll notice that the length is a very-tight fit (see pic). Actually, you'll have to insert the pump in the mesh pocket (slightly-wider) to position it in the center of the pack (longest), _not_ in pump-designated pocket (which instead holds my folding handsaw perfectly). I hope that this stretching/pressure won't bust the stitching or zipper in a long run...

Thanks to the cushy padded shoulder straps, it didn't feel as heavy on my shoulder, even when I loaded my full-face, leg & arm armors, tools, shovel, water, etc. I wonder if the padded mesh back panel will feel hot/sweaty in the summer, in comparison to how Camelbak designed their raised-block back panels...(?) Compared to my M.U.L.E., the mini shovel sits deeper in Nomad, of course (see pic). Will still have to test ride and see how much the shovel handle will hit the back of the helmet while riding.

Finally, it's interesting that the published compartment-volume spec on Nomad is so much bigger than that of Camelbak Havoc, even though Havoc looks much bigger (longer & wider) in a side-by-side visual comparison. Wonder if those numbers are accurate...(?)

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

any place selling these things for cheaper than REI?


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Froogle shopping*



Goliath_2 said:


> any place selling these things for cheaper than REI?


Froogle search shows these... (though I don't know anything about those stores)

$70 at... (too good? maybe of '06, even though pic is of '07)
https://www.ride-this.com/Dakine-Nomad-50120071.html

$81 at... (with pic's of all four colors & additional detailed pic's)
https://www.backcountry.com/store/D...5&keyword=DAK0472+nomad+bike+pack+w100+oz+qui
https://www.dogfunk.com/dogfunk/DAK...8&keyword=DAK0472+nomad+bike+pack+w100+oz+qui
https://www.tramdock.com/tramdock/D...4&keyword=DAK0472+nomad+bike+pack+w100+oz+qui


















('07 did without a key-chain hanger/hook in one of the mesh compartments, which '06 had)

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

slightly OT - just picked one up at performance (yuck) for $50 - last years model. they had to match the web price. great pack, i've ridden it a few times, love the bite valve.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

REI 
It's our way of saying thanks for a great 2006!
Use Coupon Code PERK4U by 4/1/07.

Limited colors, yeilds $72 plus tax (and shipping for some)


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Nalgene reservoir*

(EDIT)

On the afterthoughts, I belatedly realized that Dakine outsources their reservoirs to Nalgene, which carries some cool bite valves. (I wonder if it'd also fit in Camelbak tube...?)
https://www.nalgene-outdoor.com/store/detail.aspx?ID=1049









Interestingly, '07 Dakine website shows this pic...









My '07 Nomad pack came with an '07 reservoir (like in pic above, with a cool rotating tube connector in middle of bladder), _but_ with an '06-looking 90-degree-fixed "bite valve" (looks like the mouth piece shown in this pic)...









I guess I'll have to spend another $7~$10 for this new bite valve, after already spending $90 on '07 pack...
https://www.rei.com/online/store/Pr...54&parent_category_rn=5760730&vcat=REI_SEARCH
https://www.rei.com/online/store/Pr...57&parent_category_rn=5760730&vcat=REI_SEARCH

If this new valve indeed turns from 90-degree (on) to 180-degree (off), it'll be much easier to put the tube thru the shoulder mesh.

One thing I certainly prefer Nalgene reservoir to Camelbak reservoir is its cap/lid shape/design. It's much easier to grab "outside" of the cap/lid to turn/tighten/loosen than "inside" (Camelbak Omega's), if you can imagine opening a jar of pasta sauce. Camelbak actually used to have theirs in "outside" design back in '99/'00(?) or so, if I recall. (Bring it back!)

Cheers, 
- PiroChu


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Nalgene mouth piece for Dakine packs*



PiroChu said:


> My '07 Nomad pack came with an '07 reservoir (like in pic above, with a cool rotating tube connector in middle of bladder), _but_ with an '06-looking 90-degree-fixed "bite valve"


So I contacted the helpful person at Dakine (who originally told me back in August about '07 coming out in February) about the unmatched mouth piece, and he explained that the "_factory has been rolling over the old bite valve since they had some left_", and promptly sent me a new correct/intended mouth piece, just like the one shown on the '07 Dakine website. :thumbsup:

Unlike the mouth piece shown/sold on the Nalgene website, this Dakine-intended mouth piece does _not_ have a magnet embedded. This makes sense, as Dakine packs don't come with the accompanying magnetic strap clip anyway. (Everything you need, nothing you don't.)

Now, more importantly... With this newer "rotating" mouth piece (set in the "straight"/OFF position), it's no longer troublesome at all to put the tube through the shoulder-strap mesh; easy in, easy out. :thumbsup: As previously noted, with the older "90-degree fixed" piece by Nalgene, or with the 90-degree Camelbak piece, it was too difficult/tight to put the mouth piece through the mesh. So an aftermarket Nalgene mouth piece (though with magnet) can also help the pre-'06 Dakine-pack users with this same mesh/tube issue.

Just FYI, if you'd prefer, a Nalgene mouth piece _will_ also fit Camelbak tube; just a bit of a tight (tighter) fit is all. Nothing a dab of rubbing alcohol can't help ease the fitting effort. Plus, tighter fit = no leakage. (That's indeed a Camelbak tube with Nalgene mouth piece attached, in pic below.)

I really like this pack!!

Cheers, 
- PiroChu


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*My little fix revised...*

Now that I obtained the new "rotating" Nalgene mouth piece, I'm thinking of start using the Nalgene bladder. On that note, I just revised my little fix that keeps the bladder upright, by using this $0.50 key-chain hook piece.









Shown in pic below is what I did this time, and it works for either Nalgene bladder (on keychain hook) or Camelbak bladders (on string loop). Now, depending on the ride, I can freely use any one of my bladders (Nalgene 100oz/3ltr; Camelbak 100oz/3ltr, 70oz/2ltr, 40oz/1ltr), or carry any two of them (for a long ride on a hot summer day).

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

That was a damn good review!! I've been looking at the new DaKine packs and will placing my order soon too. Thanks for the info :thumbsup: 

Is the little pocket on the right side accessible while the pack is on? I'm trying to find a solution for carrying my digital camera within reach so I don't have to take my pack off each time.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*side-pocket accessibility*



tgreathead said:


> Is the little pocket on the right side accessible while the pack is on? I'm trying to find a solution for carrying my digital camera within reach so I don't have to take my pack off each time.


Hi tgreathead,

I think it depends on (A) how high/low you like to wear your pack on your back and (B) how flexible your shoulders/arms/wrists are, but it's certainly not impossible. I'm not particularly that flexible, and if I can get to it (or actually both sides) while wearing the pack, you probably can, too.

As seen in pic's below, the one on the right side has 2-way zipper (lack of better word), so that you can "close" it at where you can reach. Also, this side is fleece-lined inside (for camera, etc). The left size is a 1-way zipper, and not fleece-lined inside.

Also, though unintentionally (hahah), I have literally "crash-tested" the pack once already, and nothing at all happened to its surface or any of its features or anything packed inside. :thumbsup:

Cheers,
- PiroChu

PS.
I heard that, if all goes smoothly, the folks at Dakine are trying to add a feature in the bladder compartment to hang a bladder upright for the '07-1/2 model (rather than waiting for '08), just in case you'd rather wait for it to come out. (If not, you can always try something like my quick/easy fix posted above, too.)


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> I think it depends on (A) how high/low you like to wear your pack on your back and (B) how flexible your shoulders/arms/wrists are, but it's certainly not impossible. I'm not particularly that flexible, and if I can get to it (or actually both sides) while wearing the pack, you probably can, too.
> 
> As seen in pic's below, the one on the right side has 2-way zipper (lack of better word), so that you can "close" it at where you can reach. Also, this side is fleece-lined inside (for camera, etc). The left size is a 1-way zipper, and not fleece-lined inside.


You just sold me on it, I'm ordering mine ASAP


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Received mine from REI. 
Shipped with OLD Nalgene bite valve - and I have contacted Dakine. 
So far, it has tons of space and fits a lot more comfortably than my old pack! Looks good to boot.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> Received mine from REI.
> Shipped with OLD Nalgene bite valve - and I have contacted Dakine.
> So far, it has tons of space and fits a lot more comfortably than my old pack! Looks good to boot.


Is it for sure the '07 model with the separate bladder compartment? I called them to make sure and the operator said she couldn't verify the year for sure but it was added to their catalog in October of 2006, that said to me it was still an '06. If you say you got an '07 then I'll order mine finally.
Thanks.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> Is it for sure the '07 model with the separate bladder compartment? I called them to make sure and the operator said she couldn't verify the year for sure but it was added to their catalog in October of 2006, that said to me it was still an '06. If you say you got an '07 then I'll order mine finally.
> Thanks.


Hi tgreathead,

Are you thinking of ordering one from REI? If so, they should be all '07 (though its '07 bladder may be mounted with a left-over '06 bite valve), because REI didn't even carry Dakine bike-hydration packs in '06, I believe. (Another way to tell '07 vs '06 is the 'names' of the color choices.) On the other hand, if you buy one from Performance now, for example, it's of '06. The packs ('07) sold at REI indeed have separate bladder compartment, which was my whole point of waiting since Aug '06 until Feb '07 to buy this '07 model. Actually, I also checked all '07 Dakine packs (Nomad, Drafter, Session) hanging on the shelf at a local REI, and they all had left-over '06 bite valves, interestingly. In contrast, my buddy just bought an '07 Apex pack from BeyondBikes, and its '07 bladder actually came with an '07 bite valve (lucky him!). So, REI simply must've gotten one of the very first shipments out of Dakine, like the Dakine person told me.

By the way, my buddy's '07 Apex looks surely wider than my '07 Nomad. I think the front tool compartment is still the same length, though (meaning, my Topeak pump will still be tight). But Apex has a nicer/tighter feel (like Camelbak's) of zippers than Nomad's (looser), and Apex's zippers are water proof (among other differences). You can read an '07 Apex review on NSMB.com, too. But, size-wise, Nomad is perfect for my needs.

Happy shopping, 
- PiroChu


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> Is it for sure the '07 model with the separate bladder compartment? I called them to make sure and the operator said she couldn't verify the year for sure but it was added to their catalog in October of 2006, that said to me it was still an '06. If you say you got an '07 then I'll order mine finally.
> Thanks.


Yes, it is DEFINITELY the 2007 model with the zippered seperate compartment for the bladder. Just the bladder/mouthpeice is a bit different, as pirochu so handily illustrated above.

DAKINE did promptly send me a new mouthpeice after verification of the SN on the pack!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

As for the size/space of the pack, it is just a bit larger than my previous pack (Hydrapak something or other). But the internal organization in the front pocket is so much better that it leaves my main pocket almost empty - just a bit of TP and first aid in there. The tube holding pocket is actually sized for a DH tube box! That is what I run so it is great. 
I could see stepping it down to the drafter (capacity wise) if it weren't for the 70oz bladder. But like I said, this pack fits me tons better!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> But like I said, this pack fits me tons better!


...until the chest strappage broke. Return to REI this week. Seems like the stitching was just weak on one side. Of course, I wouldn't hesitate to replace this pack with the same one. Glad I bought it at REI, though, as it will make it easier to exchange (I am sure Dakine would take care of me).

Props to Dakine, they sent me the updated mouthpeice!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> ...until the chest strappage broke. Return to REI this week. Seems like the stitching was just weak on one side. Of course, I wouldn't hesitate to replace this pack with the same one. Glad I bought it at REI, though, as it will make it easier to exchange (I am sure Dakine would take care of me).
> 
> Props to Dakine, they sent me the updated mouthpeice!


Since I have a mtb vacation coming up in two weeks, and REI doesn't stock the product, I am left shelling out $20 for expedited shipping to have a replacement pack for my trip coming up. I have contacted dakine to see if they can help in the situation, given their "Lifetime Warranty" on a product that broke after 2 hours of use. Hopefully they will help me out and do a drop ship/replacement or something.
I'll keep this updated - they were quick on the mouthpeice, so we will see!

edit: Dakine refused to expedite the process outside of normal returns processing/evaluation/replacement. The only lame part was that Warranty Dept made an excuse. I figured they couldnt do too much. So I went the REI route, $$ out of pocket.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Got mine :thumbsup: 

I really like the organization, it runs circles around the Camelbaks. I was worried when I first opened up the Nomad to realize the main compartment is actually smaller than my old H.A.W.G. But after I dumped everything out and started organizing it in the Nomad I soon realized the pocket organization spread everything out to easily carry all the crap I had in the Camelbak.

I'm most stoked to use the armor straps since that's always been a problem for me when I strapped my helmet to my back. The bladder cap is also a welcomed relief, I swear I was getting wrist problems from trying to get that stupid Camelbak bladder cap unscrewed. The Nalgene cap comes off perfectly and the quick-release hose is great since I could leave the hose routed while I fill the bladder but I actually won't get too much use from it; I always store my bladder in the fridge or freezer so it all comes out every time anyway.

The detachable waist straps are awesome! I didn't realize that was part of the design and I'm stoked because I almost never use the waist straps. They easily attach for the times I will use them (Mammoth). 

A few gripes:
-no keychain hook; I use this on every ride with my old pack and it will be missed. I'm going to take mine to a seamstress and have them sew one in.

-flapping straps; as PiroChu mentioned there is no retainer for the slack of the shoulder straps. I'm using rubber bands for now but I'm going to add something more permanent soon, possibly even sewing on some velcro the way Camelbak does it so the slack is wrapped up tight. 

-no bladder hooks; as PiroChu also mentioned there is no retainer for the bladder of either the Nalgene or a Camelbak. The Nalgene bladder has holes on either side for hooks but no hooks are there. The Camelbak's use the hook and loop to keep the bladder upright so it still flows easily down to the end. However Nalgene's bladder is a stiffer material and feels like it may not crumble like the Camelbak's so this may not be an issue. 

-bite valve; mine also shipped with the wrong valve. I've already sent DaKine an email so its only a temporary gripe 

Overall thanks for all the help you guys have put on this thread, it lead me to my new favorite pack :rockon:


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> Got mine :thumbsup:
> 
> I really like the organization, it runs circles around the Camelbaks. I was worried when I first opened up the Nomad to realize the main compartment is actually smaller than my old H.A.W.G. But after I dumped everything out and started organizing it in the Nomad I soon realized the pocket organization spread everything out to easily carry all the crap I had in the Camelbak.
> 
> ...


Lets put that thing to use this weekend!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> -flapping straps; as PiroChu mentioned there is no retainer for the slack of the shoulder straps. I'm using rubber bands for now but I'm going to add something more permanent soon, possibly even sewing on some velcro the way Camelbak does it so the slack is wrapped up tight.


I was thinking of just cutting them short. HOw long will you ever really need those shoulder straps? I think the process for them is:
1. Cut
2. Burn the frayed cut material
3. Douse end in karazee gluey


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> I was thinking of just cutting them short. HOw long will you ever really need those shoulder straps? I think the process for them is:
> 1. Cut
> 2. Burn the frayed cut material
> 3. Douse end in karazee gluey


That's probably true, I set my old Camelbak ones once.

Another thing I noticed is when I have the pack on and the sternum strap buckled the outsides of the shoulder straps bow out away from my body, kinda like wearing a jacket that's too tight. I thought this was really weird until I sat on my bike and realized that the straps bowing out means there's no resistance when my arms are outstretched. When my hands are on the bars the straps are flush against my chest, it doesn't feel like I'm pulling the bag forward. I'm not sure if this was intentional or not but its a good thing


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> I was thinking of just cutting them short. HOw long will you ever really need those shoulder straps? I think the process for them is:
> 1. Cut
> 2. Burn the frayed cut material
> 3. Douse end in karazee gluey


On my camelback I need to lengthen the straps in order to get my arm through when wearing elbow pads/armour. You may want to check that before you cut the straps.


----------



## rocketmanmtb1 (Feb 17, 2007)

For what it's worth, I have the Helo. Carries my board nicely, well made, and so many pockts that you could easily lose a small child in the thing.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> On my camelback I need to lengthen the straps in order to get my arm through when wearing elbow pads/armour. You may want to check that before you cut the straps.


I never adjusted anything except the chest strap on my old one. Then again I didn't cut the excess off so maybe I'll test it before I chop


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> I never adjusted anything except the chest strap on my old one. Then again I didn't cut the excess off so maybe I'll test it before I chop


My arms are also about 2 feet longer than yours.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> I was thinking of just cutting them short. HOw long will you ever really need those shoulder straps? I think the process for them is:
> 1. Cut
> 2. Burn the frayed cut material
> 3. Douse end in karazee gluey


Or, alternatively...

I'm a skinny guy, so I also need to tuck away quite a bit of unused length neatly by using these lil' gizmo's (1" for shoulder straps, 1.5" for waist straps; from any camping store, etc). You first have to un-do the original, then re-do with these pieces, and sometimes it's a bit tight to re-fit a doubled-layer strap. But, no biggies at all, because I often do this for custom-fit with many of my backpacks, etc., anyway.









https://www.rei.com/product/3085.htm
https://www.rei.com/product/3086.htm

Glad you're enjoying your new pack,
-PiroChu


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> My arms are also about 2 feet longer than yours.


That's true, but do they get longer with armor on? Or do you mean its just harder to get in and out every time. Do you readjust the straps every time you put it on?

Tell me your ways, oh giant one


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> That's true, but do they get longer with armor on? Or do you mean its just harder to get in and out every time. Do you readjust the straps every time you put it on?
> 
> Tell me your ways, oh giant one


I have to adjust the straps everytime I put the Camelback on and off to make sure it is nice and snug on my back.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*sewing a keychain hook?*



tgreathead said:


> A few gripes:
> -no keychain hook; I use this on every ride with my old pack and it will be missed. I'm going to take mine to a seamstress and have them sew one in.


Hi tgreathead,

Did you end up getting that done on yours? If so, in which pocket(s)? Do you have some pic(s) of it/them, too?

Thanks,
- PiroChu


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> Hi tgreathead,
> 
> Did you end up getting that done on yours? If so, in which pocket(s)? Do you have some pic(s) of it/them, too?
> 
> ...


Haven't done it yet but thanks for reminding me, I'll try to go tomorrow or Monday. However I am awaiting my new bite valve from DaKine. There was some confusion when they said they wouldn't give me the updated valve but it turns out it was because they were out. The just got more in stock and mine got mailed yesterday


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I really think that the hook for the nalgene bladder is unnecessary. I find that the big stays put and occupies the entire pocket regardless of how full it is, it just seems to fit right. That is even after dropping the bag off during stops, unloading at the car and then unpacking at home, it is still all the way up.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Received my new valve today :thumbsup:


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Nalgene reservoir leaking*

My Nalgene reservoir started to leak today. My pack was already getting wet while driving over, and my lower back stayed wet while riding (brrr...). It's leaking at/around the rotating tube-mount (see pic). I thought I read on a NSMB article that Nalgene fixed this previously well-known problem, but still apperently not. I've not been using it much (maybe several times only), as I was mostly using Camelbak bladder. Now I have to go back to Camelbak bladder (though its cap gives me wrist pain when tightening/loosening). It's too bad, because Nalgene bladder has an easier-on-wrist cap. Oh, well...

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> My Nalgene reservoir started to leak today. My pack was already getting wet while driving over, and my lower back stayed wet while riding (brrr...). It's leaking at/around the rotating tube-mount (see pic). I've not been using it much (maybe several times only), as I was mostly using Camelbak bladder. Now I have to go back to Camelbak bladder (though its cap gives me wrist pain when tightening/loosening). It's too bad, because Nalgene bladder has an easier-on-wrist cap. Oh, well...
> 
> Cheers,
> - PiroChu


Hmm, maybe a little epoxy to stop the leak? I'll have to watch for that.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> Hmm, maybe a little epoxy to stop the leak? I'll have to watch for that.


I would not introduce any toxic chemicals to a pack that I sip from!

Contact Dakine, they will "evaluate" and possibly replace the bladder.
If they won't, I am pretty sure Nalgene will, as they have better CS than Dakine!

I am going to have to check mine. I love teh QR hose though, and will find it very hard going to any pack where I have to reroute the hose every time!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Great info. I looking to pick a Nomad to replace my Drafter since I'd like a little more room. I want to make sure it's an '07 model. The '07s have a separate bladder compartment, orange interior lining, zippered side pockets on both sides, and a divided mesh compartments inside. Correct? 

I probably won't see these first ahnd before I order. For those who have seen both the Olive and Digi-Camo, are they as they appear of the Dakine website? From this thread, I know the Digi-Camo has orange "Dakine" and "Nomad" logos. Any difference with the Olive? Thanks.

toby


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

in the trees said:


> Great info. I looking to pick a Nomad to replace my Drafter since I'd like a little more room. I want to make sure it's an '07 model. The '07s have a separate bladder compartment, orange interior lining, zippered side pockets on both sides, and a divided mesh compartments inside. Correct?
> 
> I probably won't see these first ahnd before I order. For those who have seen both the Olive and Digi-Camo, are they as they appear of the Dakine website? From this thread, I know the Digi-Camo has orange "Dakine" and "Nomad" logos. Any difference with the Olive? Thanks.
> 
> toby


You have the model right.
I cannot speak on the camo/green, though!


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Update - Nalgene bladder*

Before contacting Dakine or Nalgene, today I went to a local REI, where I bought my Nomad pack from. They just gave me an aftermarket Nalgene bladder hanging in the store - great customer service.

What's also cool is that this new aftermarket bladder has a bigger opening, so that my Camelbak bladder-drying hanger can now actually fit in/thru.

Original bladder that came with the pack (small opening)


Aftermarket bladder (bigger opening)


Looking at the piece where my original one leaked, the new one has the same rotating piece on the bladder. So, only time will tell whether my original one was a total fluke and this new one will last a long time without an issue, or it'll be just the same prob in the very near future. I'll give one last try at Nalgene bladder, before going back to leak-proof Camelbak bladder.

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*Another update to the Nalgene-bladder update*



PiroChu said:


> So, only time will tell whether my original one was a total fluke and this new one will last a long time without an issue, or it'll be just the same prob in the very near future. I'll give one last try at Nalgene bladder, before going back to leak-proof Camelbak bladder.


Actually, no "time" needed, 'cause it already failed just in the kitchen tonight...  
I filled up the brandnew bladder with water, and - viola - it leaked from the same exact spot (where the tube-mount rotates)!

If I hold up the full bladder alone (out of the pack), it's all fine. (And so was with my original already-exchanged bladder.) But, if I put it in my pack that's full of gear/stuff, it leaks. To mimic this for testing, while holding up the full bladder, I gently pressed the tube against the bladder (as if it was in my pack), and it just started leaking from that same spot.

Well, so much for that. At this point, I'm just glad that I had a (good) sense to test this brandnew "fresh-out-of-a-package" item, just in case, before my weekend ride. Kudos to Dakine for an awesome pack, and kudos to REI for great customer service; shame on Nalgene for poor designing and/or mfg'ing. Although Nalgene's "disconnect" feature is nice, there's really no need for its tube-mount to "rotate" (the prob spot) that I can think of. I still don't like Camelbak's top cap (hard on wrist to open/close), but at least none of my five Camelbak bladders ever leaked on me. OK, back to Camelbak bladder (with the Dakine-specific Nalgene mouth piece). I really hope that Camelbak changes its top-cap design in the near future... (Please, please!)

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I have this Nalgene bladder - http://www.nalgene-outdoor.com/store/detail.aspx?ID=1033 in the 48oz version in my Drafter. No problems (leaks/drips) at all. It has held up to repeated use, a stuffed pack, traveling, and crashes. Maybe try contacting Nalgene directly for a replacement bladder.

toby


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

in the trees said:


> I have this Nalgene bladder


Thanks for your feedback. That's interesting that your Dakine pack came with the blue-bladder model with side-mounted tube connection. On yours, it looks like the tube is also disconnect-able. Now, does that also "rotate"? If not, I'll contact Nalgene for it. If yes, I don't trust their rotating piece, and it may the the same for me again.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

PiroChu said:


> Thanks for your feedback. That's interesting that your Dakine pack came with the blue-bladder model with side-mounted tube connection. . .


The pack actually came with a different bladder than the one I mentioned. I purchased it aftermarket because I was looking for a slight smaller water capacity. Mine is an older model in a clear material but it is strong and has not leaked a drop. And, yes the hose does disconnect but does not rotate. Since you now have a aftermarket replacement Nalgeen bladder, maybe they will be able to warranty it or swap it for another model. Good luck!

toby


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

in the trees said:


> Mine is an older model in a clear material but it is strong and has not leaked a drop. And, yes the hose does disconnect but does not rotate.


Thanks for the confirmation. The non-rotation bladder is the older model, and is no longer sold (unless left-over in stores) or listed on Nalgene's website. I'd guess that the older non-rotation bladder is probably more leak-proof.

On my side of (yet-another) update, I went back to a local REI again today with the above-mentioned brandnew out-of-packge Nalgene bladder that's leaky, and they just gave me a Camelbak bladder - ha! (Again, kudos to awesome customer services by REI, and shame on Nalgene's R&D.)


----------



## dhshuttlemonkey (Apr 13, 2006)

I bought the Nomad 2 months ago from REI after reading your review of it here. :thumbsup: Like yours, mine also came with the older bite valve and Dakine sent me the flow lock valve as well. I haven't had any problems with the resevoir leaking but today I noticed 2 cracks on both sides of the plastic where the screw cap mounts. I'll be returning it back to REI and hope I don't get an aftermarket resevoir that leaks.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mtbracer36 said:


> I bought the Nomad 2 months ago from REI after reading your review of it here. :thumbsup: Like yours, mine also came with the older bite valve and Dakine sent me the flow lock valve as well. I haven't had any problems with the resevoir leaking but today I noticed 2 cracks on both sides of the plastic where the screw cap mounts. I'll be returning it back to REI and hope I don't get an aftermarket resevoir that leaks.


Mine has the same "cracks" but I beleive it was designed that way.


----------



## dhshuttlemonkey (Apr 13, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> Mine has the same "cracks" but I beleive it was designed that way.


After looking at it more closely, you are right. If it's not one thing it's another. I left the pack in the car the other day after a ride. Yesterday when I reteieved it I noticed the hose had melted and siezed together. :madmax:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mtbracer36 said:


> After looking at it more closely, you are right. If it's not one thing it's another. I left the pack in the car the other day after a ride. Yesterday when I reteieved it I noticed the hose had melted and siezed together. :madmax:


what? really? what did the hose melt to - the mouthpeice?


----------



## dhshuttlemonkey (Apr 13, 2006)

The hose melted to itself where it was bent. Between the opening where it exits the pack and the shoulder strap.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

thanks to momotaro in the Deals forum:

http://www.rei.com/product/750672

$49 for a NOMAD. I paid retail what, 3 months ago? 
Does REI cut back the difference?! (lol)


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

PiroChu and Co.,

Thanks for all the info regarding the Dakine Nomad. Just ordered one from REI.

The newer bite piece seems better than the older 90 degree angle one to fit through the shoulder webbing. However, for both my Camelbaks there is the same problem. All I did was bite on the mouthpiece and blow though the tube to push any liquid out of the hose.Then keep the bladder lower than the mouthpiece area while threading it through the webbing. Once through, reinsert the bite or mouthpiece. Often spill a couple of drops, thats all. Don't know if this would work on the Dakine?

Thanks again. Looking forward to the new pack. :thumbsup: 

Cheers


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> thanks to momotaro in the Deals forum:
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/750672
> 
> ...


Ouch, that's a nice(!) price for '07, but I'm still very happy with mine even at the full-retail price that I had also paid.

I'm guessing that this sudden price-cut for "2007" models already is maybe because the "2007*.5*" models (with a small modification that I heard about to add the bladder-hanging loop) are coming out soon...?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

PiroChu said:


> Ouch, that's a nice(!) price for '07, but I'm still very happy with mine even at the full-price I also paid.
> 
> I'm guessing that this sudden price-cut for "2007" models already is maybe because the "2007*.5*" models (with a small fix of adding the bladder-hanging loop that I heard about) are coming out soon...?


There is no way that they discounted that much over one loop.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

Heh, good (or actually bad) information bout that leaking connector. I have to inspect the one that came with my Nomad. Actually I was praising the Nalgene pack b/c my Camelback bladder starts to wear out, in a way that the hose disconnects itself from the bladder - which plain s*cks. I just hope that the Nalgene bladder will leak-proof...


----------



## falco-kona (Jan 7, 2007)

I was cruising around online and came upon a deal on the '06 models. 
http://www.rei.com/outlet/product/48187415.htm


----------



## Hungarian_FR (Dec 6, 2005)

trialsrookie,

Try trimming the Camelbak hose where it connects to the bladder. Mine stretch or deform after some time and trimming a half to one inch off tightens it up. Trimmed one hose so many times it's almost too short!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*This is one of most informative threads I've ever read*

Because of all the info here I've now got myself a brand-new '07 Dakine Apex. And, as an extra couple of bonuses I also have: an '06 90 degree bite valve and a leak down by the rotating hose connector thingy on the bottom of the bladder.

So my questions are: has anyone here who "suffered" through a leaking hose connector (I could see it by filling the bladder and gently pressing on the connector, as if it were in my pack soaking everything) actually got the problem solved? Was it just exchanging it enough times that finally one didn't leak? I do like the disconnect feature but I don't know it's really necessary. Just give me a bite valve that easily gets through all the loops and hoops to come out of the pack. Then I wouldn't have to worry about the disconnect area starting to leak (not the area that is leaking now, BTW). I like to put my Camelback bladder and hose in the freezer and I don't know how many freeze/thaw cycles the Nalgene setup would take without failing.

And...if a guy wanted the rotating bite valve (which in my mind negates the need for the disconnectable hose down at the bottom of the bladder) which of course would solve the problem of getting hose-connected-to-bladder out of the pack---do you just pull really hard on the valve to slide it out of the end of the hose? I tried gently pulling, then pulling as hard as I figured might be necessary but it doesn't move.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

xcguy said:


> I like to put my Camelback bladder and hose in the freezer and I don't know how many freeze/thaw cycles the Nalgene setup would take without failing.


I've had mine for a while now and have been lucky enough to never have it leak. I actually don't like the quick disconnect feature since, in my experience, disconnecting it causes way more of a mess than just pulling the tube out. I also put mine in the freezer between rides and haven't noticed any problems because of it.



xcguy said:


> And...if a guy wanted the rotating bite valve (which in my mind negates the need for the disconnectable hose down at the bottom of the bladder) which of course would solve the problem of getting hose-connected-to-bladder out of the pack---do you just pull really hard on the valve to slide it out of the end of the hose? I tried gently pulling, then pulling as hard as I figured might be necessary but it doesn't move.


Yup, its just in there with pressure. Run the hose under hot water for a bit to expand the tube, then just pull out slowly while twisting. Call DaKine about getting an updated valve, if they give you any trouble tell them "you expected more of them and will post your experience on MTBR," that should help them to do the right thing


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Hmm...mine is still leaking... both of them. I don't care - I don't really lose a significant amount of water on a 3 hour ride. 
I like the quick disconnect, the hose stays routed and the bladder goes to the freezer.


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

funky, mine has never leaked and i love that quick release feature on the bag. i fill mine up and put it in the frig the night before. no issues with it making a mess when i plug it back in either. its been perfect. oh, well i did have an issue when i took a hard fall and turning my tumbles down the trail i popped off the bite valve and it made me covered in mud including inside my helmet  but that was user error 

Shane


----------



## pm55 (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine has leaked from day one...On day two the camelbak went in  

Still a great pack though.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Yeah, I can always use my Camelback bladder but*



pm55 said:


> Mine has leaked from day one...On day two the camelbak went in
> 
> Still a great pack though.


to answer the above poster, the drip-drip-drip of mine, new out of the box, wouldn't maybe be a whole lot of lost water to drink but it sure would accumulate down there and just be a big wet mess. I don't think I'm asking a whole lot that something that is designed to carry water in the bouncing around conditions we riders subject it to...should carry water without leaking. I even emailed Nalgene today to ask whassup, have you fixed this problem? I'll look for replies on Monday. In the meantime I'm using my Mule. And speaking of my Mule...

I've found that I just can't carry all the stuff I want to on an extended ride (5-6 hours, gotta be prepared!) with the Camelback Mule. It's design is very functional and it carries 96 oz of water but...the back storage pouch gets pinched when the bladder is full and...on and on. That's why I got the Apex, for those really long forays into the wilderness. I want to take it all. In fact, I got it specifically to use it on The Whole Enchilada, in the La Sal Mtns. outside Moab later this month. 42 miles, starting at 10,400' going up to 11,600' then all the way down Porcupine Rim and then to town. I've never done TWE, just parts of it, and I wanted to carry everything I could possibly need, including a Smoked Turkey Hoagie. :thumbsup:


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

well i decided on the dakine nomad and i am more than happy with it...it holds all my stuff plus with a lot of extra room, the goggle and camera pouches are a nice touch, and being able to strap my full face, shin/knee pads and elbow/forearm pads to it while i hike the bike or for whatever reason is sweet...i'll post a pic of my gear on it when i get to my puter.....the hip straps are very comfortable, as well as the shoulder and chest straps....even with a full bag and all my gear strapped to it....the only thing i don't like about the pack is the nalgene bladder system....might just have to get used to it though...if not i will just get a camel back 3L bladder


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

sorry to reserect an old post, but thought this might be a better place for my question as apposed to starting a new topic.

considering buying a new Dakine Apex. roblem is i prefer the digi cam colours of ther 07 models, and i can still buy this model in the UK if i choose to.

Are their any actual Design improvements in the 08 lineup, or are they just different colour choices?

Many thanks,

Rob


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

RobHoss said:


> Are their any actual Design improvements in the 08 lineup, or are they just different colour choices?


I've not seen an actual '08 at hand myself, but I see at least one improvement noted on their website.

--- a new hook to hold the bladder upright ---


But those of us with '07 can just do this (below) as well.

--- a string and/or hook to do the same ---




Good luck,
- PiroChu


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

The bladder in my Drafter started leaking around the rotating quick disconnect. Being too broke to afford a replacement, I simply wrapped it up nice and tight with Teflon thread-sealing tape and that fix has worked for several months now. Naturally, Teflon tape has been added to my packing list...


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

hankthespacecowboy said:


> The bladder in my Drafter started leaking around the rotating quick disconnect. Being too broke to afford a replacement, I simply wrapped it up nice and tight with Teflon thread-sealing tape and that fix has worked for several months now. Naturally, Teflon tape has been added to my packing list...


I've had my Nomad some time now. Bladder leaked pretty much from the beginning. As I purchased from REI, they allowed me to exchange the leaking Nalgene for a CamelBak bladder. I think mine was an '07. Don't know whether Nalgene addressed the leaking issue around the pivot in newer models. The teflon tape is a good idea though.

The only other issue was that the chest strap came off from a spill. Guess it was too tight. Couldn't get it back on. Don't really need it anyway.

Nonetheless, if I lost this pack, I'd buy another.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

The zipper on my 08 Nomad broke a few weeks ago. I emailed the Dakine Warranty, and they were super cool. I sent my bag in and got a 2009 brand new bag and a new bladder. I'm a Dakine Fan for sure!

Other than the zipper, everythign works great since I bought it. Haven't been able to test the 2009 bag out yet as its been raining.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Have had mine for three years-ish. Love it. Need it. Buy it, its a no-brainer.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

Mine is holding up still fine (07 model). Still love it! Interestingly it seems as if Dakine has somewhat copied my Nomad hack (sewing in a velcro strap/hook to hold the bladder upright)  All my older Camelbak bladders are leaking because the tube got worn where it meets the connector. I had to cut a few cm off in order to fix that problem ... I know I'm cheap and could actually just buy a new tube, pffff...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I read somewhere that Dakine has switched to a Hydrapak bladder for 2010 but it seems all the packs I find online have the older Nalgene bladders.

Can anyone confirm this? And if so where can I find one?

Thanks.


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

KRob said:


> I read somewhere that Dakine has switched to a Hydrapak bladder for 2010 but it seems all the packs I find online have the older Nalgene bladders.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? And if so where can I find one?
> 
> Thanks.


Just looked at the Dakine web site and yup, the reservoir is that zip-lock like style of Hydrapaks. Guess they finally gave up on the Nalgene. Nothing but goodness now.


----------



## moocha88 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just wanted to add my input, I have the Dakine apex and even though it can seem a bit large, you always have enough room for all the necessary trail goodies and then some.


----------



## Spey (Dec 1, 2009)

*Nomad w/Nalgene Bladder *



jSatch said:


> Just looked at the Dakine web site and yup, the reservoir is that zip-lock like style of Hydrapaks. Guess they finally gave up on the Nalgene. Nothing but goodness now.


Last week recieved my 2009 Nomad. Can't tell you how much I appreciate the overall quality and attention to build of this pack. My Topeak e-Shock MasterBlaster w/Dig Guage at 12.4" fits in the pump pocket like a glove (most excellent!). Cel-phone and/or camera accessable in side zipper pouches while pack is on (and Hammer Bar nutrition access on the opposite side zipper pouch).

Unfort the pack shipped with leaky Nalgene bladder. I've called Dakine a couple times, and I am hoping they will correct this issue with the updated Hydrapack bladder. Would be a bummer if I need to consider spending additonal cash to complete this most excellent pack ... 

5/5 Chilies on the pack itself (a superior replacement to CB M.U.L.E. it will be replacing).


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

You bumped a super old thread man.


But I had problems with a leaky Nalgene bladder.. quite frankly the bladder and bite valve just totally suck.. not very good at all. They were not at all hesitant about sending me one of the new Hydrapack bladders. I don't really like the closure system on the hydrapak bladders but the other features are pretty cool. I have only used it once so far and it works pretty well other than the zip top closure system which is a minor annoyance at most.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

haha maybe he actually used the "search" feature?


----------



## Spey (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry for bumping a "super old thread", just thought others may be interested in confirming what bladder is shipping with something that they may be ordering online as I did.

Dakine called back today saying they'll take care of the problem but can't ship replacement-bladder till sometime in May

Pleased to see they will however take care of customer!
Regards,


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I would suggest Hydrapack II bladder way easier to fill and clean than any camelback


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

The Hydrapack bladder is OK but Camelbak is still better IMO. I think it's easier to fill the Camelbak bladder, and I like the bite valve on them better also. It's certainly better than the terrible leaky Nalgene, though.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Just picked up a Nomad Pack off Chainlove and for the price ($56) I figured it would be the older Nalgene bladder but it was the 2010 pack with the HydraPak bladder. Cool.

I haven't switched over all my junk yet from my HAWG but it looks great. I love the ability to easily strap on my full-face helmet and pads. If I don't like the bladder, I can always slip my camelback bladder in.


----------



## tygger (Apr 26, 2007)

So all the 2010 Dakine bags come with Hydrapak bladders? How secure is a "ziplock" enclosure? I'd be worried an impact could open up the seal.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

The closure is very secure, I don't doubt that it will be leak proof. The top folds over, and then a plastic clip slides over that. I just find it difficult to hold, fill, and close easily with one hand like I can do with the Camelbak. It's not as fast or as convenient, but it might be nice because it will be easier to clean that way. The bladder came with a nasty plasticky taste but that is starting to subside, it is brand new after all. The bite valve is very sensitive, the slightest touch will open it up, but it is easy to "lock" the valve so no water can come out which is nice. Overall it's okay but it falls short of the Camelbak design in my personal opinion, but the pack itself is so nice that it's not a deal breaker to me.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*minor modification on my '07 pack*

Hi all,

I just made a(nother) minor modification on my '07 pack. Whether using the Nalgene mouth piece or the Camelbak mouth piece, I finally got lazy about having to tightly route the tube through the shoulder-strap mesh (as seen on ~'07 packs) every time, and wanted it to be more like '08~ packs (or any Camelbak packs) without the mesh to deal with.

So, I cut the mesh at its top & bottom (and heat-treated it with a lighter; ie. carefully burn/melt for anti-frail). Initially, I was going to get rid of the whole mesh, but decided to leave it ("for now" at least), just in case I'd ever want to still use it.

I'm sure others with ~'07 packs have already done this (or similar), but thought I'd post a pic. And, of course, it still continues to be the best pack for me. :thumbsup:

Cheers,
- PiroChu


----------

